# Yay! Eartheaters.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey everyone, I recently acquired a male and female Red hump Eartheater or Geophagus steindachneri. Does anyone have and experience with these fish?, i am keeping them in a 180 gal aquarium with some wood and a few plants. Just curious if they have and special requirements i have not read up yet. They look amazing too! but are still somewhat young.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Give this a read http://www.cichlidforum.com/profiles/species.php?id=466


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice, eartheaters are great looking fish when they mature.

I haven't kept eartheaters yet but there was a point that I was planning to. Did quite a bit of reading on them but put them on the back burner for now. The 180 gal amazon theme would be perfect for them. 

I recommend sand or a fine type of gravel. If it was obvious enough yet, they naturally sift through sand to find food in the wild. As for any special requirements, I would not be able to chime in on that one. Perhaps someone with actually experience with them can offer some pointers.

Take some pics!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

*Pics!*

Hey heres a few pictures of the small female and the male. hope you enjoy them.


----------



## chiadstu (Dec 28, 2009)

Default Re: please check my site
Thanks for the suggestion, I wish it had worked.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys/gals, i was able to purchase a second female, which is great since she was holding 20 fry i am now growing! lol they are all eating well and growing good. Its awesome to see them at work in the sand they love it.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

chiadstu said:


> Default Re: please check my site
> Thanks for the suggestion, I wish it had worked.


I dont know what the you are talking about????????

If you are talking about the link i posted it is not my site for one and maybe if you looked into it deeper you would see that they are switching servers today and will be back up later tonight.

Tropicana~

Congrats on the new pick up


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

nice!! dont you just love it when they pop just when you get them...lol


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

haha oh yes, shes eating like crazy again and the male has really shown interest into her.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Red humps are harem breeders, so more than one female per male is good. They are nice fish, and they don't get too large. Enjoy!


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Jackson said:


> I dont know what the you are talking about????????
> 
> If you are talking about the link i posted it is not my site for one and maybe if you looked into it deeper you would see that they are switching servers today and will be back up later tonight.


These have been popping up on this forum lately. It's some kind of spam/scam, always the first message from a new user, always with links to the same pages at the bottom, always with an irrelevant message. Ignore them.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya I thought it was weird too.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bae said:


> These have been popping up on this forum lately. It's some kind of spam/scam, always the first message from a new user, always with links to the same pages at the bottom, always with an irrelevant message. Ignore them.


LMAO now that is funny

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

*FRY'S! lol*

lol yeah ive seen a few things like that before, SO heres a pic of the little fellows that i recently acquired.


----------

